# Bodypower photos



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Bit early in the day, but post your photos in here for those who couldn't make it.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

my m8's just posted a pic of himself and Branch together in Temple gym from last night, and another from the expo with Coleman, must say i'm rather gutted cos i really wanted to go.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Looks like no one went!


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Hope people get some pics up so I can see what I missed out on.........gutted.


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

hey guys, i just got back home now from the convention, was awesome. I will try and get my mate to send me some photos over to me!.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Sy. said:


> TM has live coverage of whole day.. pics of stands, pros, models.. and pics of the comp


TM?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sy. said:


> TM has live coverage of whole day.. pics of stands, pros, models.. and pics of the comp


Ooooh the enemy!!


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

One of the only few I had took lol.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Wanna see the pics too! 

:surrender:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Weedon said:


> One of the only few I had took lol.


How tall are u mate ?


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

gymgym said:


> How tall are u mate ?


6ft 5 mate


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Weedon said:


> 6ft 5 mate


oooooo u are tall! Grrrr jealous but I think I'ld be happy with 6'3 max


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Weedon said:


> 6ft 5 mate


looking good there buddy what you weighing in at? I'm 6,5 also but got a few stone to go yet!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I went but didn't take any pics lol saw Kai, phil, Ronnie, jay, the lot! Was really good!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Weedon said:


> One of the only few I had took lol.


oooh ive got that one too


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

SamG said:


> looking good there buddy what you weighing in at? I'm 6,5 also but got a few stone to go yet!


Cheers bro, weight is about 235lb


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: *This thread gonna be best thread of the month* :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

just got back. will post a couple later. :thumb:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Looks like no one went!


Looks like everyone's stuck trying to get home on the jammed packed motorway and have resorted to slugging it out on the hard shoulder in a mass show of roid rage.

I can see tomorrows newspaper headlines already "BEEFY BRAWL IN BIRMINGHAM BY BODYBUILDING BADBOYS/GIRLS!"


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

few here

with Heather










Zak, he always sad  or tired 










beautiful Larrisa










Cecile, funny guy 










BP was OK, expected bit more products really, tried very nice BBW cherry protein, def gonna order it and couple of Olimp protein bars


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

fitrut said:


> few here
> 
> with Heather
> 
> ...


ZACK is a beast!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

fitrut said:


> few here
> 
> with Heather
> 
> ...


Nice pics thanks for sharing!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

fitrut said:


> few here
> 
> beautiful Larrisa


ooooo she is fineeeeeeeeee

:wub:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

In fitruts last photo, on the left of the the guys face, is that peahead i spy next to the guy with the beanie?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> In fitruts last photo, on the left of the the guys face, is that peahead i spy next to the guy with the beanie?


looks like him .


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

madmuscles said:


> In fitruts last photo, on the left of the the guys face, is that peahead i spy next to the guy with the beanie?


oh i didnt see him :huh:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Gutted was meant to be there tmw but on the sofa with my little boy he's got the pox! :-(


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

ewen said:


> looks like him .


Just call me hawkeye. :cool2:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

who is the heather in the first pic? schwartzmann?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

If that is Peahead my mind is blown.

What are the chances?

Good lawdy:eek:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

onthebuild said:


> who is the heather in the first pic? schwartzmann?


no  Heather Schofield, shes British Bikini champion 2011


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

fitrut said:


> no  Heather Schofield, shes British Bikini champion 2011


you don't say....


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Cheers for sharing fitrut


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> who is the heather in the first pic? schwartzmann?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Peahead is getting some stick when he's on next, ku*t must only have one T shirt,

Heather is a lovely girl, so glad she has got a sponsor now, kid deserves it.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

And I must add.. Perfect bum!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gymgym said:


> View attachment 84050
> 
> 
> View attachment 84051


Steady on you, she's a friend of mine and so's her fella.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

fitrut said:


> no  Heather Schofield, shes British Bikini champion 2011


thanks for that!

she may have just made jamie eason my SECOND favourite fitness model.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tony10 said:


>


Tony make the pic bigger please :whistling:


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Still want to no can you pay on the door?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Steuk said:


> Still want to no can you pay on the door?


Yessss u can lol I know u been asking it foreverrrrrrrrr


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

fitrut said:


> beautiful Larrisa


Lovely!!!! Women here!


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I had a really good time, didnt take any photos but met Dorian Yates, Kai Greene, Phil Heath, Branch Warren, Zack Khan amogst others.

Kai Greene is one damn nice guy and a pleasure to talk to, and dorian is just awesome :thumb:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Milky said:


> Steady on you, she's a friend of mine and so's her fella.


ooooo lush friend to have Milky


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tony10 said:


>


*drool*

If I get the chance I'll be going next year :laugh:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

gymgym said:


> *drool*
> 
> If I get the chance I'll be going next year :laugh:


i was quite eeeerrrrr mmmmmm happy here :thumb:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

tony10 said:


> i was quite eeeerrrrr mmmmmm happy here :thumb:


lmao! I bet but I'll go single or with a male friend I can assure u this!

:lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks to all who uploaded the bp pics, missed it this year. Keep 'em coming, Reps


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Heading down tomorrow  Will get a photo with Phil heath no matter how long it takes haha


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Class pics Rutty - I didn't think I could possibly love you more 

Keep em coming folks


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

went friday and today, today was absolutely manic. caught the Q&A with brian shaw before i left was a good talk.

kai is pretty much impossible to get too unless you fancy a big long wait, and micheal bisping has gotta be the most laidback MMA fighter in the world.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

tony10 said:


>


You look like your enjoying yourself there


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

YummyMummy said:


> You look like your enjoying yourself there


oh yes :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

Some cracking pics there, loving Jays pink shirt hahahaha


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I want to go next year for deffo


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

tony10 said:


>


this is the best picture by far! haha


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

YummyMummy said:


> I want to go next year for deffo


it was my first time mate, but defo not the last. realy enjoyed it and there's somthing there for everyone.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Lockon said:


> Lovely!!!! Women here!


Fitrut u look good and give any of the ladies a good run 4 the money... :thumb:


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Wish i had had the money to go now :crying:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

tony10 said:


>


Whos the big dude??


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

What merch were they selling at it?

My mates going tomorrow and told me if I wanted anything like a hoodie, he'd buy it and bring it back for me


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

gummyp said:


> What merch were they selling at it?
> 
> My mates going tomorrow and told me if I wanted anything like a hoodie, he'd buy it and bring it back for me


i seen a few hoodies, maxiraw (only in black), hard labour (red or black), met-rx (red or black). musclemeds are only selling tees and only at xxl size. animal are only selling red rages tees.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

gummyp said:


> What merch were they selling at it?
> 
> My mates going tomorrow and told me if I wanted anything like a hoodie, he'd buy it and bring it back for me


if you want hoodie, ask for maxiraw, ive got one, really nice and comfy. didnt get that at bp but it is very nice


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

fitrut said:


> if you want hoodie, ask for maxiraw, ive got one, really nice and comfy. didnt get that at bp but it is very nice


They are awesome...for 20 quid got the hoodie plus a t-shirt and a baseball cap!


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

tried to get one of the maxiraw hoodies but they only had medium ! it was tiny even on me !


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

brandon91 said:


> View attachment 84058
> View attachment 84059
> 
> 
> ...


you look scared in the pic on the right, keeping ya distance lol


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

brandon91 said:


> tried to get one of the maxiraw hoodies but they only had medium ! it was tiny even on me !


I did manage to get size L.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Any of u managed to see Queniee ? She was there..


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

gymgym said:


> Any of u managed to see Queniee ? She was there..


mmm even if i seen her, probably didnt recognised, im pretty bad with faces


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Diegouru said:


> View attachment 84062
> View attachment 84063
> View attachment 84064
> View attachment 84065
> ...


Which one is wheyman?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

fitrut said:


> mmm even if i seen her, probably didnt recognised, im pretty bad with faces


lol am the same  She was surely with the SSN crew tho


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Which one is wheyman?


black t-shirt yelow thingy on the neck 

i think


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

gymgym said:


> lol am the same  She was surely with the SSN crew tho


where was SSN stand, i didnt see it :/


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

fitrut said:


> where was SSN stand, i didnt see it :/


I didnt go so wouldnt know.. did u see Greg Plitt @ 10:30 ?


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Freebies...


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Diegouru said:


> Freebies...
> 
> View attachment 84068


I'ld get all the *BSN* stuff and the Muscle Milk!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Jesus, that's me going next year.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Diegouru said:


> Freebies...
> 
> View attachment 84068
> 
> ...


No way they were all free!!!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Diegouru said:


> Freebies...


Freebies ?!! :confused1: Well done, that's like well over £50 just there :rockon:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

This is what I picked up  finally get to try the blueberry cheesecake whey! It was AMAZING!


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

is it on again tomorow?? how much to get in??


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

m575 said:


> you look scared in the pic on the right, keeping ya distance lol


my mate said that after the pic, misjudged the gap there deffo haha



Diegouru said:


> I did manage to get size L.


one of the first stands I went to on friday and they even had a look around for me, you lucky bugger !

Diegouru, if everything in that pic was free your one lucky bloke, I paid for a few of the things in that pic !


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

shoulders said:


> is it on again tomorow?? how much to get in??


£18


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> No way they were all free!!!


Of course not! Only 95%...


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Diegouru said:


> Freebies...
> 
> View attachment 84068
> 
> ...


thats literally insane, i went on friday and got about 8 samples!!!!!! u fuker


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

s&ccoach said:


> Which one is wheyman?


That was the first thing I was going to do if a went. Find who wheyman was ahaha


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Diegouru said:


> Of course not! Only 95%...


Any tips on getting the freebies?  Once I'm done with Heath I'm just gunna sweat out finding the samples haha


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

gymgym said:


> I didnt go so wouldnt know.. did u see Greg Plitt @ 10:30 ?


we went around quite few times, I didnt see SSN stand, noo we arrived round 1pm, ukbff qualifier was even half through, didnt see that much, so many people there


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> Just call me hawkeye. :cool2:


japseye :wink:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

if your going tomorrow take yer own food. you will que up for ever for somthing eat. you will be living of free protein shots and sample flapjacks.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Didnt need any food today, felt well sick with the amount of protein shots i had, plus the bcaa and creatine shots. The freebies were awesome and will keep me going for a while :thumb:

Will deffo be going next year, friday was the better day in my opinion, the seminars were really good and there was alot less people so chatting with the stars was easy where as today it was almost impossible.

I wonder what alot of the show totty think when theyre there practically naked yet men rush past then as if theyre not even there to chat to some big muscley dude.

If anyone is still thinking of going tomorrow..........DOOOOOOO ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!


----------



## CTurbinado (Jan 10, 2010)

im defo going next year. only reason i didnt go this year was cause of exams :cursing:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

CTurbinado said:


> im defo going next year. only reason i didnt go this year was cause of exams :cursing:


Loser


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

did you taste the nrg flapjacks bakewell flavour? so lush. i should of brought some.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I tried so much i cant remember what i had, unfortunatley the only thing that has stuck in my mind is how gross maxiraw protein is, really did leave a nasty taste, lucky the ON bcaa shot took it away.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Gutted I didnt go to this. Next year for sure!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I missed the pro-10 and ssn stand!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I missed the pro-10 and ssn stand!


From what fitrut says she didnt see any SSN stand there so I dunno I'll ask Queenie..


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

my mate was a girl who was one the bodybuilding ware house girls!! she loved it


----------



## bdcc (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

tony10 said:


>





tony10 said:


>


Didn't go but nice to see Ricky there pushing his stuff, loads of people round his stand. If you do want to see him just come down to Hyde, he always knocking about somewhere him and Matt. Top bloke Ricky just never understand why he doesn't look in good shape anymore, needs to start using his own fitness gym.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Weedon said:


> One of the only few I had took lol.


Babes!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I missed the pro-10 and ssn stand!


 you of all people missed the Pro-10 stand. I thought you was a big fan and bought a good amount off them.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

1010AD said:


> you of all people missed the Pro-10 stand. I thought you was a big fan and bought a good amount off them.


Lmao  I just really wanted to tell wheyman off for trolling lol

I wouldn't mind giving pro-10 a go to be fair, that sample you sent me ago was pretty tasty, just in a bit of a pickle now....I've now tried extreme nutritions blueberry cheesecake whey and it's amazing! Don't think I can go back to standard choc and strawberry lmao


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Pro-10 was bringing out new flavours in their whey I think and saving the launch for the show, I heard. So did they?? and I'm not asking you Chris coz you missed them :laugh: but looking at the pic's posted I think I would of missed most of the stands with all the women about


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> Babes!


Yes thats right im only a baby! :tongue:


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll be heading up in a bit. Rude not to with the nec being about a 10 min drive away!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

for some reason i cant upload my pics. but my avi is me with phil heath.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Diegouru said:


> Freebies...
> 
> View attachment 84068
> 
> ...


Pikey


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

tony10 said:


>


The colouring / stain on your jeans actually makes it look like youve spaffed yourself!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

bdcc said:


> View attachment 84079


his elbow ****ed his left arm big time


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

vtec_yo said:


> The colouring / stain on your jeans actually makes it look like youve spaffed yourself!


you wouldnt be far wrong. :thumb:


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sooo jealous couldn't make it. Looks amazing from the pics


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

BB2 said:


> i give up!, been trying for an hour to download pics but they're all to big, cant even change my avi as the limit is so small! I'm retarded with computers! When i resize they're all microcopic!


upload your pics onto photobucket, then copy image location onto here.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> The colouring / stain on your jeans actually makes it look like youve spaffed yourself!


I only noticed 4 hot chicks, puzzled to why your staring at his crutch?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> I only noticed 4 hot chicks, puzzled to why your staring at his crutch?


good point there mate. have you got somthing you would like to tell us vtec?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

I went on the friday, awesome day.

I seen the pro-10 stand and met wheyman and got my free shaker so thanks, i was impressed with the pro-10 protein tastes really good and value for money. I will be making a order very soon.

I got so much free stuff it was unreal, about 6 tshirts, 2 boxes of hydroxycut, 4 shakers, sports bottle, 2 towels, a gym bag, dvd, 6 protein bars, 4 maxi muscle ready to drink protein shakes, loads of sachets. Everything that i got covered my kitchen table when i got home.....

I met flex lewis, dorian yates, ronnie coleman, neil hill, ufc fighter vaughan lee.

I wish i got the 3 day pass now.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Grezz1984 said:


> I went on the friday, awesome day.
> 
> I seen the pro-10 stand and met wheyman and got my free shaker so thanks, i was impressed with the pro-10 protein tastes really good and value for money. I will be making a order very soon.
> 
> ...


We need pics of all that lol


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

tony10 said:


> good point there mate. have you got somthing you would like to tell us vtec?


Yeah you caught me out I'm actually a raving bender.


----------



## sonnydexter (Jan 31, 2012)

tony10 said:


>


you lucky lucky man


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Steuk said:


> We need pics of all that lol


What! I went VIP on sat and got nothing! I mean nothing, not one freebie!

I bought some protein shots in tubes for £20 and they taste shiit! Vitally undrinkable !


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

BB2 said:


> What! I went VIP on sat and got nothing! I mean nothing, not one freebie!
> 
> I bought some protein shots in tubes for £20 and they taste shiit! Vitally undrinkable !


Did you not get goodie bags and samples from most stalls if/ when you registered to there mailing list??????????


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

Steuk said:


> We need pics of all that lol


I will have to get the pics on here when i get home tonight, in work at the mo.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

BB2 said:


> What! I went VIP on sat and got nothing! I mean nothing, not one freebie!


You're not serious, are you? You've gotta be kidding...


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks good man, I think I'll probably go down next year or the year after! Although, I'm sure the idea of Expo's is to get as many freebies as possible! Some of you should be ashamed leaving empty handed! haha


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

did you go in the right line?? VIP had their own line and had better bags given out from what i saw.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> Looks good man, I think I'll probably go down next year or the year after! Although, I'm sure the idea of Expo's is to get as many freebies as possible! Some of you should be ashamed leaving empty handed! haha


i dont know how anyone could leave empty handed, alot of the girls were pretty much thrusting stuff into me, wish it could have been the other way round.

I got bit fed up fillin in forms on laptops to get freebies tho so ended up just pretending as they didnt watch and just gave you the bag when you went to walk away.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> i dont know how anyone could leave empty handed, *alot of the girls were pretty much thrusting stuff into me*, wish it could have been the other way round.
> 
> I got bit fed up fillin in forms on laptops to get freebies tho so ended up just pretending as they didnt watch and just gave you the bag when you went to walk away.


Sounds like you REALLY got your money's worth there mate :lol:


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Need2Grow said:


> Any tips on getting the freebies?  Once I'm done with Heath I'm just gunna sweat out finding the samples haha


To be honest with you buddy, I just did what everyone does, sign up on the mailing lists on each stand, in some of them twice...

And of course, using my "Spanish charm" with some of the lovely ladies working overthere aswell!  )


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

(not me with Brian shaw)

Saw rich gaspari with flex and their stand flex's arms oh my days!


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

enjoyed the brawl at the scitec nutrition stand on the Saturday lol.

and god knows how you left empty handed. dont get me wrong you had to give your detials to 90% of companies to get free stuff but bsn were generous with giving stuff away for nothing and scitec were throwing things at people.


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

065744 said:


> enjoyed the brawl at the scitec nutrition stand on the Saturday lol.
> 
> and god knows how you left empty handed. dont get me wrong you had to give your detials to 90% of companies to get free stuff but bsn were generous with giving stuff away for nothing and scitec were throwing things at people.


I didnt get much off bsn, only about 6 sachets i think mg:


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> did you go in the right line?? VIP had their own line and *had better bags given out* from what i saw.


Really? Didnt realise that...


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

im sure i red on the website that vip guests had a goody bag given to them with various stuff in. maybe im wrong.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

I think the 1st bag I got outside while in the queue was from monster supplements. It was one for each person, also with the vip accreditation


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> im sure i red on the website that vip guests had a goody bag given to them with various stuff in. maybe im wrong.


my m8 was vip and the goodie bag contained a crap map and thats it. was a major **** take as he paid 40 quid for his ticket and i paid 15 and he only got in 15mins before me and got a map and thats it.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Some great pics guys, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

bdcc said:


> View attachment 84079


My IDOL!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Lockon said:


> My IDOL!


who is that?? didnt he used to compete


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

My mate didn't get me a hoodie. My size was gone but he did get me loads of samples from gaspari


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

my horde from the bodypower  some of the t-shirts I got free but most of them bought. my met-rx hoodie isnt in the photo because I'm wearing it

thanks to wheyman for the pro-10 shaker and samples, definitely got my business from now on, the strawberry protein tastes amazing !


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

We had a great day


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

065744 said:


> enjoyed the brawl at the scitec nutrition stand on the Saturday lol.
> 
> and god knows how you left empty handed. dont get me wrong you had to give your detials to 90% of companies to get free stuff but bsn were generous with giving stuff away for nothing and scitec were throwing things at people.


what was the brawl about mate ?


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

Milky said:


> what was the brawl about mate ?


I was there all day sat and didn't see one?


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

laup said:


> I was there all day sat and didn't see one?


Me neither mate


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Grezz1984 said:


> Did you not get goodie bags and samples from most stalls if/ when you registered to there mailing list??????????


So that was were I was going wrong!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Diegouru said:


> You're not serious, are you? You've gotta be kidding...


Oh sorry , a yakult and a maxi milk drink when I walked in, that's it

I'd of loved some free shiit


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

And also, I paid extra to get VIP which allows me into the super theatre , as it happens any old scrote sack was allowed in their ! It just got us in there first

I came away happy though, more confident strangely enough

Learned a little and had a nice buffalo burger!

It's given me inspiration to crack on this year!


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

Few I got:





Guy on far left is my training partner who works with Nutrex



I'm a huge fan of Dave's - phenomenal physique IMO

I came out with so many samples! Seriously three plastic bags rammed full!


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

AaronHudson said:


> Few I got:
> 
> View attachment 84158
> 
> ...


Jeez mate you are a bit of a unit yourself, holding your own there size wise. Your arms are serious


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

36-26 said:


> Jeez mate you are a bit of a unit yourself, holding your own there size wise. Your arms are serious


Haha thanks mate - I'm 2 weeks out from a show too... These guys are off season 

Seriously was an awesome day  hopefully going to be there with my sponsor OneOn next year


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

AaronHudson said:


> Few I got:
> 
> View attachment 84158
> 
> ...


the dave titterton photo... Mammoth is correct!!


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

brandon91 said:


> View attachment 84136
> View attachment 84137
> View attachment 84138
> 
> ...


So gutted I didn't go now, sounds pukka! Can you let me know what the bench pressed oats taste like mate? Been tempted to order some but a lot more expensive than standard Sainsburys oats !


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

AaronHudson said:


> Haha thanks mate - I'm 2 weeks out from a show too... These guys are off season
> 
> Seriously was an awesome day  hopefully going to be there with my sponsor OneOn next year


I was going to say you look better than those guys and good luck with the comp


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

J89 said:


> So gutted I didn't go now, sounds pukka! Can you let me know what the bench pressed oats taste like mate? Been tempted to order some but a lot more expensive than standard Sainsburys oats !


ill probably try some tomorrow morning mate so ill let you know.

it was amazing as always , went last year aswell. this year wasnt as big for freebies to be honest but its all about the experience. atleast they werent chucking weight gainers at me this year, swear they were tryna tell me something !


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

If anyone needs help off-loading samples and tees I'm your man! :thumb:


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

brandon91 said:


> ill probably try some tomorrow morning mate so ill let you know.
> 
> it was amazing as always , went last year aswell. this year wasnt as big for freebies to be honest but its all about the experience. atleast they werent chucking weight gainers at me this year, swear they were tryna tell me something !


Hahaha sorta reason why I was put off going - would of been a little 10 and a half stone lad walking round on his own feeling sorry for himself! Hopefully pack on some size for next year!


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

J89 said:


> Hahaha sorta reason why I was put off going - would of been a little 10 and a half stone lad walking round on his own feeling sorry for himself! Hopefully pack on some size for next year!


think i was about 11 stone last year at 5'11, was only 12.5 this year ! only problem with going on your own is having no-one to hold your phone for photos  got no mates who are into it ?


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Got pics with heath, branch, yates, flex, gaspari, neil hill, pakman and Dorian yates! 

Got to the front of kai greenes queue and he said sorry ill be back in 30 mins!!....I walked off haha


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

AaronHudson said:


> Haha thanks mate - I'm 2 weeks out from a show too... These guys are off season
> 
> Seriously was an awesome day  hopefully going to be there with my sponsor OneOn next year


What show are you doing mate?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

If anyone has any freebies they don't want, just let me know :innocent:


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

36-26 said:


> What show are you doing mate?


NABBA Brits (first timers) and just entered the NAC British open the Saturday after in the novice category.


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> I was going to say you look better than those guys and good luck with the comp


Haha I wish!  thanks


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

AaronHudson said:


> NABBA Brits (first timers) and just entered the NAC British open the Saturday after in the novice category.


Best of luck mate, I hope you smash it, you have the size and shape along with a small waist, what bodybuilding is about IMO


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

36-26 said:


> Best of luck mate, I hope you smash it, you have the size and shape along with a small waist, what bodybuilding is about IMO


Thanks mate, gonna do my best but it's going to be a tough class!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

AaronHudson said:


> Thanks mate, gonna do my best but it's going to be a tough class!


Yeah good luck mate, your looking great to be fair!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> If anyone has any freebies they don't want, just let me know :innocent:


Im sure we could come to some sort of understanding :bounce:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

other than the freebies, and shirts and extra knowledge ive picked up the thing ive come away with in huge amounts which is priceless is a huuuuuuge boost in motivation. Most deffo THE most motivating 2 days ive ever had :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fitrut said:


> oooh ive got that one too


could you press your self up against him any more? lol


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Im sure we could come to some sort of understanding :bounce:


Sounds good


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> could you press your self up against him any more? lol


actually he was pressing himself up against me, i was just standing and smiling


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

AaronHudson said:


> Few I got:
> 
> View attachment 84159
> 
> ...


Mate where did u get that black sweatpants ? Cheers..


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

YummyMummy said:


> Sounds good


What would you like?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

AaronHudson said:


> Few I got:
> 
> View attachment 84158
> 
> ...


you have a set of guns there buddy!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fitrut said:


> actually he was pressing himself up against me, i was just standing and smiling


I bet he was!

you seem ok with it tho... but then if Evan pressed up to me id smile too... ear to ear grin! lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Not to sound like your usual internet loser playing down woman as if you get so much better, but none of these girls were that nice close up tbh. Quite tranny like. Seemed to go overboard on the makeup. Would look WAY better if they toned it down and went for a less fake look (says the guy with steroid muscles :lol: )


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> I bet he was!
> 
> you seem ok with it tho... but then if Evan pressed up to me id smile too... ear to ear grin! lol


 :lol:

happy bunny cant complain, would ask for phone number or something, but you know... bf taking picture, bit awkward haha


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> What would you like?


Can you send me a PM with things you have spare? thanks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not to sound like your usual internet loser playing down woman as if you get so much better, but none of these girls were that nice close up tbh. Quite tranny like. Seemed to go overboard on the makeup. Would look WAY better if they toned it down and went for a less fake look (says the guy with steroid muscles :lol: )


As much as l see your point you of all people know what dieting does to you facially mate.

I know one of the girls who was there, she's a very pretty girl but just competed in Croatia.

Nothing worse than the drawn in look but its a sacrifice people make.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Fitrut, what's the deal with your eyes, you wearing contacts at all?

Not a dig, just noticed how they stand out, which is a good thing of course.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Thunderstruck said:


> What would you like?


Can I have some fish? And possibly a rice cake....?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dazzza said:


> Fitrut, what's the deal with your eyes, you wearing contacts at all?
> 
> Not a dig, just noticed how they stand out, which is a good thing of course.


eerhm nothing is fake in my body so far, except tan  i need glasses soon as my vision is going bad but i cant wear contacts -eyes too sensitive and i dont like to have anything in my eyes


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

fitrut said:


> eerhm nothing is fake in my body so far, except tan  i need glasses soon as my vision is going bad but i cant wear contacts -eyes too sensitive and i dont like to have anything in my eyes


Fair enough, just noticed the colour as the eyes are usually the first thing i look at.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Bought some extreme whey £20 for 1kg or £35 for 2kg tub.

To be honest loads of good deals saw t nutrition selling 2kg of pro peptide for £32.

Muscletech/six star had best freebies they had boxes of shakers when that was empty, boxes of t shirts came out etc etc.

Really good show enjoyed watching the strongman.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

mrbez said:


> Can I have some fish? And possibly a rice cake....?


Sorry buddy if i sent you some then i wouldnt have enough for my meal.........erm..........tomorrow.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> As much as l see your point you of all people know what dieting does to you facially mate.
> 
> I know one of the girls who was there, she's a very pretty girl but just competed in Croatia.
> 
> Nothing worse than the drawn in look but its a sacrifice people make.


Not your friend mate, hers is for a purpose and you can see that. Im talking about the promo girls.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Dazzza said:


>


Lmfao! So I'm guessing that's not actually Thunderstruck off here?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Nah it was a documentary done by the bbc a while back about a welsh bb'er.

Would be nice if it was thunderstruck mind.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Nah it was a documentary done by the bbc a while back about a welsh bb'er.
> 
> Would be nice if it was thunderstruck mind.


Nah its not me.......i think............or is it..............im not sure :confused1:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not to sound like your usual internet loser playing down woman as if you get so much better, but none of these girls were that nice close up tbh. Quite tranny like. Seemed to go overboard on the makeup. Would look WAY better if they toned it down and went for a less fake look (says the guy with steroid muscles :lol: )


not that i like to judge or be in a position to be judging otehr i have to agree a bit, i thought alot of the blokes walking round had better looking girlfriends than the promo girls, although there was one i took fancy too and i bet 99% of the guys would say she was plain and boring but to me she was beautiful and had lovely big......eyes.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

tony10 said:


> did you taste the nrg flapjacks bakewell flavour? so lush. i should of brought some.


full of sh*t though mate haha! tasted nice however! some rly nice samples there today!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


> full of sh*t though mate haha! tasted nice however! some rly nice samples there today!


best thing i tried by far was the ON bcaa fruit fusion, so good i purchased some to give it a try, even if it makes no difference at least its a tastey drink :thumb: ................and it took the taste of maxiraws protein out my mouth.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

My contribution haha!!! 

Great day, some arrogant idiots there though, especially the guy on the pro-6 stand, someone knocked protein shake onto his laptop so i picked it up and shouted him over to sort it out and he snatched it off me and didnt even say thanks. absolute gimp. think it was lukas gibris


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

brandon91 said:


> think i was about 11 stone last year at 5'11, was only 12.5 this year ! only problem with going on your own is having no-one to hold your phone for photos  got no mates who are into it ?


Not really mate, couple of lads I go gym with don't take it too seriously but think I'll offer to get there ticket next year certainly be worth it!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

there was alot of skinny guys in their tight vests, think it must of been a fitness first field trip.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Had the MOST amazing weekend at Bodypower and here are a few photos......


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

AaronHudson said:


> Few I got:
> 
> View attachment 84158
> 
> ...


Did the guy on the far left your mate star in a filmed training session with Zkk on his blog ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

YummyMummy said:


> If anyone has any freebies they don't want, just let me know :innocent:


I've got a handful of samples you can have, bought so much protein at crazy prices I'll never use them!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not to sound like your usual internet loser playing down woman as if you get so much better, but none of these girls were that nice close up tbh. Quite tranny like. Seemed to go overboard on the makeup. Would look WAY better if they toned it down and went for a less fake look (says the guy with steroid muscles :lol: )


I literally couldn't agree less, I found them inspiring, very feminine in the most and very friendly and approachable. Even arranged a training session with Rebecca Williamson which I think will inspire me for months!


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

jordan_ said:


> Did the guy on the far left your mate star in a filmed training session with Zkk on his blog ?


Yea mate


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

me, my bro and mark felix



me and mobster



me and dazc



me and papa lazarou



me and bbw's keiron



world strongest man brian shaw



natural champ mark oakes!



big rich gozdecki



mick bell



kai greeeeen



and my haul!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not your friend mate, hers is for a purpose and you can see that. Im talking about the promo girls.


Interesting, as what impressed us was it was fairly obvious that most of the girls trained as well as being pretty and friendly. We found everybody friendly and cheerful except one guy who looked tiredbut, everybody had time to have a chat and a laugh, considering it was near the end of the last day very impressed.


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

My contribution from today, theres actually 4 tshirts there i also got 5 tubs of the muscle tech stuff but gave three away to my family so this is what i have left.

Gutted i couldnt queue for pics as i went with people who didnt care and didnt want to queue so next year im getting the two day ticket! Plenty of waiting time.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

stealthy said:


> me, my bro and mark felix
> 
> View attachment 84186
> 
> ...


You look like a stereotypical perfect grandson.........god knows why ive even thought that but your face just looks like one every gran wishes was their grandson.


----------



## stealthy (May 1, 2011)

thunderstruck your a legend mate! haha


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Had the MOST amazing weekend at Bodypower and here are a few photos......
> 
> View attachment 84191
> View attachment 84193
> ...


We saw you


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

AaronHudson said:


> Yea mate


Thought so I thought he won it through a comp lol


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

i saw keeks too but, and im not joking, i thought you were so pretty i was actually to shy to come and say hello. you may also like to know, probably not, that i notcied you bum first then realised it was you from photos ive seen on here.


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

jordan_ said:


> Thought so I thought he won it through a comp lol


Yeah he's become pretty good friends with them since though I believe. He's in regular contact with Zack.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fitrut said:


> :lol:
> 
> happy bunny cant complain, would ask for phone number or something, but you know... bf taking picture, bit awkward haha


haha! yea just a bit...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Kimball said:


> We saw you


Really, you should've come and said hi!  Hope you had as amazing time as I did!!! :thumb:



Thunderstruck said:


> i saw keeks too but, and im not joking, i thought you were so pretty i was actually to shy to come and say hello. you may also like to know, probably not, that i notcied you bum first then realised it was you from photos ive seen on here.


Ha ha, dont be daft, but thank you. You should've come and said hi! And from that, Im thinking that hopefully, on track to have them cracking glutes for show time!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Really, you should've come and said hi!  Hope you had as amazing time as I did!!! :thumb:
> 
> Ha ha, dont be daft, but thank you. You should've come and said hi! And from that,* Im thinking that hopefully, on track to have them cracking glutes for show time! *


oooooh hell yeeeeeeah!!!!!.................oh i mean, yeah they comin along nicely :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not to sound like your usual internet loser playing down woman as if you get so much better, but none of these girls were that nice close up tbh. Quite tranny like. Seemed to go overboard on the makeup. Would look WAY better if they toned it down and went for a less fake look (says the guy with steroid muscles :lol: )


lol im so gay i was walking round and there were all these women with very low cut tops and high cut shorts and there's me thinking... were are the freaks! were are all the big guns!

i had a pic with branch and it took every Oz of self restraint not to give him a hug lol

fvck the females i was after a gay up with the pros!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> oooooh hell yeeeeeeah!!!!!.................oh i mean, yeah they comin along nicely :thumb:


Ha ha, 18 more torture Tuesdays to go till show time......

Hope ya had a good time anyway.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Really, you should've come and said hi!  Hope you had as amazing time as I did!!! :thumb:


To be honest I wasn't sure and didn't want to make a knob of myself so had to come back on here and check and you'd vanished. We noticed the same thing first, lol.

The first bb/fitness show ever and the best show of any description I've been at. Enough inspiration to last until the next one I think, especially with my training session arranged wiry the most intimidating person there, lol. Could have spent 3 days there easily and wish I'd done more of the challenges.

Hand bike was an absolute killer, Although was quite satisfied to break the punchball so they had to reset it, lol.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, 18 more torture Tuesdays to go till show time......
> 
> Hope ya had a good time anyway.


was amazing, kinda sad its all over as got nowt to look forward to now. i was like a mere kat on ecstasy in there, saw a fit girl neck extented then saw a pro bodybuilder so looked that way then a fit girl walked past so followed her then another bodybuilder....phew just got too much for me and had to go sit down!!!! worth every penny.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

why does kai greene always wear those leisure suits


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol im so gay i was walking round and there were all these women with very low cut tops and high cut shorts and there's me thinking... were are the freaks! were are all the big guns!
> 
> i had a pic with branch and it took every Oz of self restraint not to give him a hug lol
> 
> fvck the females i was after a gay up with the pros!


you dont say...  did you get pic with Evan?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

antere07 said:


> My contribution from today, theres actually 4 tshirts there i also got 5 tubs of the muscle tech stuff but gave three away to my family so this is what i have left.
> 
> Gutted i couldnt queue for pics as i went with people who didnt care and didnt want to queue so next year im getting the two day ticket! Plenty of waiting time.


You got all that free or pay for some of it?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Kimball said:


> To be honest I wasn't sure and didn't want to make a knob of myself so had to come back on here and check and you'd vanished. We noticed the same thing first, lol.
> 
> The first bb/fitness show ever and the best show of any description I've been at. Enough inspiration to last until the next one I think, especially with my training session arranged wiry the most intimidating person there, lol. Could have spent 3 days there easily and wish I'd done more of the challenges.
> 
> Hand bike was an absolute killer, *Although was quite satisfied to break the punchball so they had to reset it*, lol.


blatantly i had weakened it earlier in the day.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

is anyone going to the sportex festival in october?


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

tony10 said:


> is anyone going to the sportex festival in october?


I'm thinking about it yeah - looks good! Will it be anything like BodyPower in terms of stands etc you reckon?


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

AaronHudson said:


> I'm thinking about it yeah - looks good! Will it be anything like BodyPower in terms of stands etc you reckon?


i would imagine yeh and you have the benefit of all the other events going on aswell.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> blatantly i had weakened it earlier in the day.


They did mention that

"GOOD shot... Oh you've broken it, hang on"

Funniest sight was this big unit of a guy having a go on the easier machine round the corner and getting about 650, literally punching like a girl - although not the girls at the show - and the this little 12 year old came up and hit 820, lol


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Didn't take many pics at the show. Here's the one with Branch.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Anybody identify these guys, we got them both wrong


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Anybody identify these guys, we got them both wrong
> 
> View attachment 84239
> View attachment 84240


First is Robbie Anchant. Who also appeared on ITV's Take Me Out - And went home empty handed if I remember correctly. Stupid bishes!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Anybody identify these guys, we got them both wrong
> 
> View attachment 84239
> View attachment 84240


Oh noooooo i didnt know robster was there!!! fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck it! would have loved to have met im.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol from the forum we really are crap at this aren't we his avi is nothing like that though! He was right by the entrance iirc.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

its nothing like his avi as its not the robsta from here :laugh:

surely you know who robbie anchant is? robster le monster (maybe spelt differently) he does a article in the beef magazine each issue, funny guy. he also has 2 very good dvds out called robbie versus (i think) where he goes and trains with the pros in their gyms and their routines then does some questions and answers at the end.

EDIT: Heres the trailer for the first one, the 2nd is better imo but both worth getting.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> its nothing like his avi as its not the robsta from here :laugh:
> 
> surely you know who robbie anchant is? robster le monster (maybe spelt differently) he does a article in the beef magazine each issue, funny guy. he also has 2 very good dvds out called robbie versus (i think) where he goes and trains with the pros in their gyms and their routines then does some questions and answers at the end.


Phew, and no not a bloody clue. Just don't follow bodybuilding at a celebrity level, impressed with the dedication and everything else but I started it to get fit and self respect and the mags are all just full of crap so don't read them.

All the queues were brilliant for us as about a dozen people we didn't recognise occupied 50% of the attendees and left everybody else we wanted to talk to free for us


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fitrut said:


> you dont say...  did you get pic with Evan?


Did I....










Think Even was horny... look were he is guiding my had... im sure i felt the tip of his bell brush against the back of my hand... hence my smile


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Kimball said:


> Anybody identify these guys, we got them both wrong
> 
> View attachment 84239
> View attachment 84240


Robby Anchant and Arvydas Mickus


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol when i see roby again ill show him this... lol who the fvck am i in this pic with? lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> Did I....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like there was some mutual enjoyment going on : :lol: look at your eyes 

very nice pics tho :thumb:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Anyone else see rich gaspari on Sunday he looked vascular as hell!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

fitrut said:


> Robby Anchant and Arvydas Mickus


Thank you


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol when i see roby again ill show him this... lol who the fvck am i in this pic with? lol


Lol,  works both ways too, I can almost guarantee that his girlfriend wears something she's designed or has done in the past, in fact anybody with a girlfriend or wife.


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

When i met Branch warren i was a bit star struck, he said "are you scottish"?

I just said yeah man, your my hero.

Im from liverpool by the way i just didnt want to correct him.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

AaronHudson said:


> Yeah he's become pretty good friends with them since though I believe. He's in regular contact with Zack.


Ah right lucky bastard lol


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Always great to see these pics of members with hero's .... gives me an idea of how big these guys/girls are against the public rather than on stage surrounded by other huge units.....Thanks for posting people


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Me with Larissa and Flex


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

I've nver seen so many vests and short t-shirts since take that where in style !


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RACK said:


> Me with Larissa and Flex


very nice pictures


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Anyone else see rich gaspari on Sunday he looked vascular as hell!


Yep, worked with him most of the weekend, lovely guy and yup, in top shape.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Yep, worked with him most of the weekend, lovely guy and yup, in top shape.


Did you work Sunday? There was a lad on there in gaspari clothing I swear he trains occasionally in my gym.

He had dark hair and is a bit of a baby face, gym is in Newport Shropshire. Any ideas papa?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

RACK said:


> Me with Larissa and Flex


Walked past you a few times, you did do a double take I was wearing a under armour t shirt.

Was gonna say hi but you looked grumpy must of been the dieting!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mate you should have grabbed me, I'm useless at spotting people, I remember us looking at each other as if we kinda knew each other but I kept losing my cousin so my eyes were all over the place. I was walkin mostly around in a daze wanting a subway and a tgi's haha


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

RACK said:


> Mate you should have grabbed me, I'm useless at spotting people, I remember us looking at each other as if we kinda knew each other but I kept losing my cousin so my eyes were all over the place. I was walkin mostly around in a daze wanting a subway and a tgi's haha


Yeah that was it, didn't know it was your cousin thought you were back with the mrs for a moment.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Bit early in the day, but post your photos in here for those who couldn't make it.






Waited 3. 5 hours to meet Kai lol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Did you work Sunday? There was a lad on there in gaspari clothing I swear he trains occasionally in my gym.
> 
> He had dark hair and is a bit of a baby face, gym is in Newport Shropshire. Any ideas papa?


Yes, worked the weekend. There is a fair few Gaspari chaps with dark hair mate - hard to say which one? What kinda size is he?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Gutted i didnt go, going next year for defo


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Yeah that was it, didn't know it was your cousin thought you were back with the mrs for a moment.


My cousin looks like my older brother, if I had one. The girl you saw me with is a girl I'm helping along with training and things at the min. Really nice girl and strong as hell for her size too. She's thinking of doing Bikini class in leeds when I compete


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Yes, worked the weekend. There is a fair few Gaspari chaps with dark hair mate - hard to say which one? What kinda size is he?


Probably about 85-90kg I'd say. I'll probably see him next few weeks so will ask him.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a good day on Sunday. Had to order a new camera cable as mines gone walkabout. Once I've got it I'll upload mine.

Met Terry Hollands for a couple of seconds and if I'm honest, he didn't seem the happiest man in the world. And looking at other peoples pictures on here, he doesn't look very happy in those either.

Phil Heath and branch warren were amazing! Got a video of the pose down aswel


----------



## Admiral Anabol (May 15, 2012)

Had a great time also, went on the Saturday as opposed to the Sunday last year - Sunday is better for freebies and queue times it seems!

Met Greg Plitt and Roelly Winklaar was going to wait for Ronnie but then I saw he wasn't having pics with people this year, was sat behind a stall! Gutted!

Snagged a few bits of clothing (shirts/vests for summer) for cheap and some protein powder.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

s&ccoach said:


> Probably about 85-90kg I'd say. I'll probably see him next few weeks so will ask him.


Do you mean Chris Jenkins? Sound chap he is. Lovely misses too (Louise Jones).


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

fitrut said:


> actually he was pressing himself up against me, i was just standing and smiling


He wanted to go BALLLLS DEEP IN YOU! (HODGETWINS)


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Do you mean Chris Jenkins? Sound chap he is. Lovely misses too (Louise Jones).


Not sure any ideas where he's from?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Diegouru said:


> View attachment 84062
> 
> 
> View attachment 84063
> ...


did you miss Lukas?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Anyone else see rich gaspari on Sunday he looked vascular as hell!


I had a chat to him at the Hilton late on saterday night, nice guy


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Thread of the year who created it, reps to that guy...

Oh it's me.


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Do you mean Chris Jenkins? Sound chap he is. Lovely misses too (Louise Jones).


Nah mate it's not him he had a

Mohawk didn't he.


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Kai Greene





Alvin Small



Larissa Reis





Roelly Winklaar





More to follow...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

jed said:


> View attachment 84253
> View attachment 84254


That pen lid must've been cemented on


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Fouad Abiad



Neale Cranwell



Ben Pakulski





Terry Hollands



Evan Centopani



Zack Khan



More...


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Martin Kjellstrom



Branch Warren





Erik Frankhouser



Ronnie Posing



Shawn Ray Interview



Gregg Plitt


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Yes, worked the weekend. There is a fair few Gaspari chaps with dark hair mate - hard to say which one? What kinda size is he?


Jonathon Bott I've been told his name is Papa.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

What the hell is going on here......................not a bum-bag in sight:cursing:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> What the hell is going on here......................not a bum-bag in sight:cursing:


 

Apart from his!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Do you mean Chris Jenkins? Sound chap he is. Lovely misses too (Louise Jones).


This is him on far right in red trunks,

Jon Bott


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Lockon said:


> He wanted to go BALLLLS DEEP IN YOU! (HODGETWINS)


this is rude ...


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

fitrut - eyes :thumbup1:

musclebound - your misses loves juicers lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm absolutely gutted I didn't go but is it me or do the English guys look small compared to the Americans


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

zack khan is a fkin beast, gutted i couldnt go


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> I'm absolutely gutted I didn't go but is it me or do the English guys look small compared to the Americans


Apart from flex, well he's welsh!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> View attachment 84255
> 
> 
> View attachment 84257
> ...


Loving the last dude's superman top!


----------



## TheGuvnor (Jul 19, 2011)

Gutted I missed this. Branch Warren is a beast!!


----------



## GetToTheChopper (May 17, 2012)

Fouad Abiad



Branch Warren



Ronnie Coleman



Kai Greene



Phil Heath









Samples


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I went,enjoyed the day(Saturday).

I spent most of my time looking at the kit and racks(sad I know!!).......training kit and lifting racks i mean!!

I think my eyes widened when I saw Marius on stage. I did get a few pics on my phone but they aint so good.


----------



## GetToTheChopper (May 17, 2012)

Did anyone compete in the pull up challenges? I got 36 on the Optimum Nutrition one, and 24 on the Muscle Finesse. Im not sure who got the records, the Muscle Finesse prize was £500 worth of supplements.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Kai Green reminded me of a huge Lenny Henry.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Kimball said:


> View attachment 84141
> View attachment 84142
> View attachment 84143
> View attachment 84145
> ...


that guy on the left of your woman in the fourth picture has an amazing phsike


----------



## Jaspor (Jun 11, 2011)

El Toro Uk - pretty sure you was behind me in the que for kai, we gave up after he went to lunch !


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Me and Flex!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And what a lovely man he was


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Me and Flex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha what a small world


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

fitrut said:


> ha what a small world


hahaha it really is lol


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

TIMMY_432 said:


> hahaha it really is lol


I saw this yellow vests of yours on Kez's facebook and thought where i seen this before  here


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Theres my video of the pose down. The louder screaming is my girlfriend haha.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone get to meet dorian and get any freebies from him?


----------



## AaronHudson (May 8, 2012)

killah said:


> Anyone get to meet dorian and get any freebies from him?


Yeah I did and I got a sample of his NOX pump powder.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

AaronHudson said:


> Yeah I did and I got a sample of his NOX pump powder.


Same here...


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

AaronHudson said:


> Yeah I did and I got a sample of his NOX pump powder.


any tips/advice, would love to meet him seems a no BS type of guy.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

I would suggest to go to Temple Gym in Birmingham...


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Diegouru said:


> I would suggest to go to Temple Gym in Birmingham...


would love to, you selling your DY shirt?


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Few photos from my 2 days.

Even managed to bump into former UK porn star Kerry Louise. Think she's into Fitness now.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

PRL said:


> Few photos from my 2 days.
> 
> Even managed to bump into former UK porn star Kerry Louise. Think she's into Fitness now.
> 
> ...


aawe some nice shots youve got there, was nice meeting you and Sarah :thumb:


----------

